# I had liposuction!



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Tuesday morning I had it done. I'm still pretty sore but I can already see a slight difference in my body, I like it. I can already tell I look slimmer even though I'm swollen and bruised right now. My surgeon said he thought I would have good results. The thing with liposuction though is that it takes a few weeks to a few months to see full results. 
And please don't bother to reply if you're just going to put me down for it, or if you disagree with plastic surgery. I really don't wanna hear it. It's my body and my money so it was my choice to have the surgery and I don't see why anyone else would care. I done this for myself, to feel better about myself.
But I thought I'd let the ones here know, that wanted to know how it went. :b


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Shauna,
Glad it went well for you and hope your happy with your new body. 
You being happy is all that matters.


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

I have to say that is quite exciting. I really want to get a rhinoplasty and a brow lift. Was it expensive? and was it scary??


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

matty said:


> Hey Shauna,
> Glad it went well for you and hope your happy with your new body.
> You being happy is all that matters.


Thank you!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

butiadoreyou said:


> I have to say that is quite exciting. I really want to get a rhinoplasty and a brow lift. Was it expensive? and was it scary??


Thanks! I was pretty scared right before the surgery, but I always worry right before being put to sleep or anything... 
It wasn't TOO expensive-- I had originally went to the surgeon asking for an arm lift and thigh lift(couldn't afford the tummy tuck along with those) and my surgeon recommended liposuction instead which I'm glad he did because it was about half price of what the lifts would have costed. So I got to also add in my stomach--so I'll be more evened out now.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

So glad it went well... take it easy and I hope you heal well and fast.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

caflme said:


> So glad it went well... take it easy and I hope you heal well and fast.


Thank you


----------



## Montner (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh shauna you are so lucky. So I'm really happy for you did you get a good surgeon, where did you have it done? Are you excited? When you start getting the results you want will you post pics? Thnx for keepin us updated.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Montner said:


> Oh shauna you are so lucky. So I'm really happy for you did you get a good surgeon, where did you have it done? Are you excited? When you start getting the results you want will you post pics? Thnx for keepin us updated.


Thanks  Yes I went to a good surgeon, I had my arms, stomach and thighs done. I'm very excited to see the full results in a few months. I hope everything turns out the way I want. 
And yes I'll post pictures in shorts/tank top or something, if I posted pictures wearing anything less than that on here they would be deleted anyway.  But that should show how my arms and thighs look anyway- but right now I'm covered up in a bodysuit thing and my arms are bandaged up. I go back to the doctor Monday and then I guess they'll tell me how long I have to wear this stuff.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Good to hear it went well! How long do you have to wear the bandages and stuff?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Glad to hear it went well. And good for you for being so open about it!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm glad it went well and I hope the results are what you had hoped for.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

pita said:


> Good to hear it went well! How long do you have to wear the bandages and stuff?


Thanks! I'm not sure, anywhere from 1-2 weeks I think is the usual time...depends on the person/body type I think. I guess I'll find out Monday


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Neptunus said:


> Glad to hear it went well. And good for you for being so open about it!


Thank you


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

laura024 said:


> I'm glad it went well and I hope the results are what you had hoped for.


Thank you


----------



## timmytim7 (Feb 15, 2009)

hi shauna,

how are you today?

did you have a general anaesthetic? 

are you worried about keeping the fat off?

what aftercare advice did they give you about weightloss, diet and so on?


tim x


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Good for you! Glad it went well! thats great your happy with it! Feel better!


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

congrats! are you in any pain? i'm happy for you cause i know how happy i would be if i can get the things which i want done.. hope it heals soon and you can enjoy the results


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

timmytim7 said:


> hi shauna,
> 
> how are you today?
> 
> ...


Hi! Yeah I was put to sleep...I'm not too worried about keeping the fat off, unless I got pregnant again. I'm good at keeping at the same weight now unless something like pregnancy makes it go out of my control.
They haven't given me any advice about diet yet, maybe they will Monday. But for now I'm just eating regular... and very small meals because since I've had the surgery I get full really easy.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

HTF said:


> Good for you! Glad it went well! thats great your happy with it! Feel better!


Thanks!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

stars said:


> congrats! are you in any pain? i'm happy for you cause i know how happy i would be if i can get the things which i want done.. hope it heals soon and you can enjoy the results


Thank you  I'm still sore but not in as much pain as I was the first couple days. Right now I'm sitting on my bed with my legs propped up and I feel fine, but when I get up and move around and stuff is mainly when I feel the most pain--any movement. But I'm getting up quite often to walk around and stuff because they wanted me to.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

SickPuppy said:


> Hey Shauna, congratulations  Glad you did it, it sounds like what you really wanted for yourself. Glad you didn't listen to the nay-sayers and all the negativity from a while back. WTG!


Thank you  Yes I wouldn't let anyone talk me out of it, if I want something I'll do it anyway- I dont see why some people try to talk others out of doing things when it's of no concern to them anyway.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Glad to hear it went well, how are you feeling?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

XxArmyofOnexX said:


> Glad to hear it went well, how are you feeling?


Thanks! I'm feeling ok other than the soreness--and the medicine(lortabs) makes me pretty drowsy/sleepy


----------



## SilverNova (Mar 19, 2010)

I had a full lower body lipo in March 08. Glad you are doing well post-surgery. 

I have much advice to share on the subject of lipo. If you have any questions for someone who's been there before just ask. Nothing is too extreme.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I watch a lot of Discovery Health channel and would love to see your before and afters Shauna. Hope you post them when you are ready!


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

I want this liposuction thingy done to me too... does it hurt much ?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm glad it went well.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hey, glad to hear it went well, hope you get the results you want. I'm really looking forward to seeing the pics.

When I get the stuff done that I want, i'll post pics as well, might be a while though. 

heal up fast! 

I'm just curious - do you do any weight lifting routines normally?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

SilverNova said:


> I had a full lower body lipo in March 08. Glad you are doing well post-surgery.
> 
> I have much advice to share on the subject of lipo. If you have any questions for someone who's been there before just ask. Nothing is too extreme.


Thanks! Are you happy with the results you got??


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

WineKitty said:


> I watch a lot of Discovery Health channel and would love to see your before and afters Shauna. Hope you post them when you are ready!


Thanks! And I will  Actually I didnt really take any "before" pictures to compare but I'm sure I can find some full body pictures from before, where I can compare a little.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Some Russian Guy said:


> I want this liposuction thingy done to me too... does it hurt much ?


Yes, it's pretty painful. But I had 3 areas done at once so that probably made it worse...it hurts just like any other surgery does/would.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm glad it went well.


Thank you


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

leonardess said:


> hey, glad to hear it went well, hope you get the results you want. I'm really looking forward to seeing the pics.
> 
> When I get the stuff done that I want, i'll post pics as well, might be a while though.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yes, I lift weights every day-- well I did up until the day of surgery. It'll still be another week or so before I can get back to exercising regularly. All I can do is light walking for now.


----------



## Montner (Feb 1, 2010)

yay it's cool when people share there experiences to help educate others too. Congrats again and hope the healing goes well. A body suit huh,. Sounds painful but on the brightside if it were me my hubby would learn quick bedside manner (give him a bell) lol.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Montner said:


> yay it's cool when people share there experiences to help educate others too. Congrats again and hope the healing goes well. A body suit huh,. Sounds painful but on the brightside if it were me my hubby would learn quick bedside manner (give him a bell) lol.


Thanks  The bodysuit isnt painful...kinda uncomfortable at times, but it's like one of those body shapers that basically suck your fat in and make you look even under your clothes. So it's just pretty tight fitting but I've gotten used to it and it kinda feels weird without it, now


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow it can really take months to see results?


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Congrats! Hope you are happy with your new body  The self-confidence boost is going to be awesome!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

nubly said:


> Wow it can really take months to see results?


Yes...cause I mainly feel self conscious about my arms--being flabby and stuff...and though my doctor thinks the liposuction will be enough, he said I could have an arm lift if I still felt that I needed it, but I would have to wait at least 6 months after the liposuction--because it could take that long to see what the liposuction is REALLY going to do. but he said usually about 3 months is when you see your full results. 
I had to go today to be checked out and he said everything was looking good. I get to go from wearing the bodysuit 24/7 to only wearing it 12 hours a day(but he said where I'm worried about flab [that was my MAIN concern] that I may wanna wear it a little longer--cause apparently the tight suit helps the skin retract and that's why I have to wear it--to keep my skin from being too saggy)...so I'm gonna put it on around 7 or 8 pm at night, sleep in it, get up the next day and take it off...so that will give me a few more hours of wearing the suit than required...cause I want my skin to firm up as much as possible! I gotta wear it for another week-I'm gonna wear it for 2 more weeks to be safe on the flabbiness... And I go back to see my surgeon in 6 weeks and he said even then I won't have seen full results.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

sda0 said:


> Congrats! Hope you are happy with your new body  The self-confidence boost is going to be awesome!


Thank you!


----------



## bjjpurplebelt (Mar 20, 2010)

In my opinion surgery is for lazy people. I think people should just work hard and show self discipline.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

bjjpurplebelt said:


> In my opinion surgery is for lazy people. I think people should just work hard and show self discipline.


Agreed


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

bjjpurplebelt said:


> In my opinion surgery is for lazy people. I think people should just work hard and show self discipline.


IMO that's one of those opinions you should keep to yourself.

I recommend you read How to Win Friends and Influence People. :idea


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

hickorysmoked said:


> Agreed


^ same advice :blank


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

D11 said:


> ^ same advice :blank


Why? It probably wont change my view on exercising and surgery that is not needed.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

hickorysmoked said:


> Agreed





hickorysmoked said:


> Why? It probably wont change my view on exercising and surgery that is not needed.


And how is that relevant to this thread?


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Did you read the response I quoted?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

hickorysmoked said:


> Did you read the response I quoted?


Ummm yes.

Do you stand by that quote? Are you saying the op is lazy? Are you?

The post is mean spirited and uncalled for and that person should apologize.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

hickorysmoked said:


> Did you read the response I quoted?


Because the deed is done that's why. And who are you to determine what's necessary and unnecessary surgery? Are you her doctor? Some things don't respond to exercise and diet, most often cellulite. I suggest you read the original post with its caveat.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

D11 said:


> Ummm yes.
> 
> Do you stand by that quote? Are you saying the op is lazy? Are you?
> 
> The post is mean spirited and uncalled for and that person should apologize.


Maybe it could have been worded differently but the jist is still there. I mean if you dont have some sickness that prevents you from losing weight or anything like that, I think good old fashioned working out should do the trick. As for the rest of plastic surgery, it takes alot of time, but begin to appreciate yourself for who you are. From her pics she was/is a beautiful woman. I firmly believe that although accepting yourself is very hard, and I believe me I know, it can be done, or you can atleast get on the road to do so. It will do much more for your overall self esteem than any quick surgery can.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> Because the deed is done that's why. And who are you to determine what's necessary and unnecessary surgery? Are you her doctor? Some things don't respond to exercise and diet, most often cellulite. I suggest you read the original post with its caveat.


^^^


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

SickPuppy said:


> *** rubs head to fight off migraine coming on ***
> 
> Do we really have to go down this road again? I can't remember what became of the last thread, the one that somehow got twisted into a debate about the moral and ethical implications about what someone had already made up their mind to do, I think it just went away eventually or got locked. I think it got locked actually, maybe even after one of my posts.
> 
> ...


I'm aware that she has done it already. If that makes her feel good about herself, then hey, go shauna. The only thing i'm saying, and not necessarily to Shauna, but to anyone else, is that you should try to appreciate yourself more. It is just my views and I do not want anyone to feel bad. It is just something to think about before you spend money for something that may not have been broken in the first place. I am not trying to sound harsh in any way, i am just trying to get my opinion across. I hope that my feedback (not necessarily negative) will do the same as the others, to get people to think.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

bjjpurplebelt said:


> In my opinion surgery is for lazy people. I think people should just work hard and show self discipline.


If this is a sock account (please correct me if I'm wrong), not only is the post irrelevant, the poster is a coward. :mum



hickorysmoked said:


> Maybe it could have been worded differently but the jist is still there. I mean if you dont have some sickness that prevents you from losing weight or anything like that, I think good old fashioned working out should do the trick. As for the rest of plastic surgery, it takes alot of time, but begin to appreciate yourself for who you are. From her pics she was/is a beautiful woman. I firmly believe that although accepting yourself is very hard, and I believe me I know, it can be done, or you can atleast get on the road to do so. It will do much more for your overall self esteem than any quick surgery can.


Maybe it's best not to agree to a post without understanding what it is implying. 
One post for that poster too. As I suspected, sock accounts on SAS.:sus

Sorry, but your post is still irrelevant. The op has had said surgery and is recovering.
i agree the op is beautiful *and* is capable of making her own choices.

What's wrong with feeling fantastic? Why does everything have to be grey?:blank


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Shauna The Dead said:


> I had to go today to be checked out and he said everything was looking good. I get to go from wearing the bodysuit 24/7 to only wearing it 12 hours a day(but he said where I'm worried about flab [that was my MAIN concern] that I may wanna wear it a little longer--cause apparently the tight suit helps the skin retract and that's why I have to wear it--to keep my skin from being too saggy)...so I'm gonna put it on around 7 or 8 pm at night, sleep in it, get up the next day and take it off...so that will give me a few more hours of wearing the suit than required...cause I want my skin to firm up as much as possible!


Interesting. I was told the skin is like a rubberband; that it expands as we put on bodyfat. I always assumed the skin would eventually 'rubberband' back without an aid after lipo.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

D11 said:


> If this is a sock account (please correct me if I'm wrong), not only is the post irrelevant, the poster is a coward. :mum
> 
> Maybe it's best not to agree to a post without understanding what it is implying.
> One post for that poster too. As I suspected, sock accounts on SAS.:sus
> ...


Ok, I take blame on that. I should have made my own post to show what I really thought. Its not to make her or anyone thats done this feel bad. If she feels great, then thats beautiful. It is just my opinion about plastic surgery and I do stand by what *I* have posted. Now lets not have this thread locked or whatever. Back to regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

hickorysmoked said:


> Ok, I take blame on that. I should have made my own post to show what I really thought. Its not to make her or anyone thats done this feel bad. If she feels great, then thats beautiful. It is just my opinion about plastic surgery and I do stand by what *I* have posted. Now lets not have this thread locked or whatever. *Back to regularly scheduled programming.*


:yes


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

bjjpurplebelt said:


> In my opinion surgery is for lazy people. I think people should just work hard and show self discipline.


Please, go **** yourself in the ***! I plainly said I didn't want the opinions of dumbasses like you. I am NOT lazy. I exercise almost 2 hours every day, and I have a 16 month old that I run after when not exercising... so you, go get off your fat *** and do something instead of criticizing everyone else when you know nothing about them.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

hickorysmoked said:


> Agreed


Then the above post goes for you too.


----------



## bjjpurplebelt (Mar 20, 2010)

D11 said:


> IMO that's one of those opinions you should keep to yourself.
> 
> I recommend you read How to Win Friends and Influence People. :idea


Sorry for having an opinion. :nw I'll make sure to not state opinions you think I should keep to myself.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

D11 said:


> Ummm yes.
> 
> Do you stand by that quote? Are you saying the op is lazy? Are you?
> 
> The post is mean spirited and uncalled for and that person should apologize.


I've been exercising HARD, for a long time. I probably get more exercise than these guys(or girls?) do- but, I'm just "lazy" :b And I agree that the first rude poster is a coward-- and to that person: please, just use your original forum name next time!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

bjjpurplebelt said:


> Sorry for having an opinion. :nw I'll make sure to not state opinions you think I should keep to myself.


That would be nice. But instead you'll just make a new name and post something stupid, again.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Neptunus said:


> Because the deed is done that's why. And who are you to determine what's necessary and unnecessary surgery? Are you her doctor? Some things don't respond to exercise and diet, most often cellulite. I suggest you read the original post with its caveat.


Exactly- I've said so MANY times that I've tried diet/exercise for so long...and it done nothing for me!


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

I've already said my piece Shauna. Go ahead with your thread.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

SickPuppy said:


> *** rubs head to fight off migraine coming on ***
> 
> Do we really have to go down this road again? I can't remember what became of the last thread, the one that somehow got twisted into a debate about the moral and ethical implications about what someone had already made up their mind to do, I think it just went away eventually or got locked. I think it got locked actually, maybe even after one of my posts.
> 
> ...


Thank you- exactly, again! I've already had the surgery...lol. It's not like I can turn back time and not have the liposuction. And even if I could turn back time, I would STILL make the same decision that I already made. A few negative people on an internet forum are not going to change my mind. Even my own family couldn't change my mind(which they didn't try to talk me out of it much--they just asked why I wanted it so bad and said they didn't think I really needed it--which maybe I didn't "NEED" it--since I'm not obese, I was at a healthy weight before--but I done it to feel better about myself. And that's all that matters - but after they saw that I wasn't going to change my mind about it, all of my family has supported my decision- a couple of my aunts have even said they'd like to have it done themselves :b )
Another reason I done it is, I'm into acting and modeling...and when you're the fattest model at a photo shoot(which I was, last weekend), it doesn't exactly make you feel great about yourself, when comparing pictures and in the group photos my arms were so HUGE compared to everyone else's tiny arms.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

nubly said:


> Interesting. I was told the skin is like a rubberband; that it expands as we put on bodyfat. I always assumed the skin would eventually 'rubberband' back without an aid after lipo.


It may(or may not, I'm not sure), all I know is apparently the tight fitting garments help it retract back where it should be. So I'm definitely wearing the thing more than needed since my skin is stubborn anyway. But I do know that when you lose a lot of weight really fast by not eating/being sick--the skin doesn't retract back like it should  That's what happened to me years ago.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

hickorysmoked said:


> I've already said my piece Shauna. Go ahead with your thread.


I just saw... but I think that most people who do have plastic surgery are going to obsess over what they're not happy with if they dont get the surgery-- and most feel that they really do need it. Like I felt that I needed it. Like I said, I'm not obese, but I didn't like the way I looked at all before, body wise. I couldn't even wear tank tops or shorts that came above my knees in public without feeling like I looked like complete crap. And if I can just do those 2 things this year--wear tank tops and shorter shorts and feel even DECENT about how I look(which I think I am going to-I already see a difference in my arms which I was most worried about--the fat being gone from my arms is really mainly what I needed to feel better about myself. I never liked my arms but after I got pregnant they just got HUGE- my thighs and stomach are too swollen to tell just yet but my doctor thinks all areas are gonna turn out good), then it'll all be worth it to me.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Shauna The Dead said:


> I just saw... but I think that most people who do have plastic surgery are going to obsess over what they're not happy with if they dont get the surgery-- and most feel that they really do need it. Like I felt that I needed it. Like I said, I'm not obese, but I didn't like the way I looked at all before, body wise. I couldn't even wear tank tops or shorts that came above my knees in public without feeling like I looked like complete crap. And if I can just do those 2 things this year--wear tank tops and shorter shorts and feel even DECENT about how I look(which I think I am going to-I already see a difference in my arms which I was most worried about--the fat being gone from my arms is really mainly what I needed to feel better about myself. I never liked my arms but after I got pregnant they just got HUGE- my thighs and stomach are too swollen to tell just yet but my doctor thinks all areas are gonna turn out good), then it'll all be worth it to me.


Although you did not have to explain yourself, thank you for doing so. Everytime I hear liposuction or those types of plastic surgeries, and see that its a beautiful person that wants it, I just think to myself why they would want it and if there arent other things they can do besides that. You did raise a good point in that, you do what makes you feel good; positively of course. Although I personally would not do liposuction, I do know what you are talking about when you say you dont want to put on certain types of clothes and it makes you feel bad. I have had that feeling all too many times, so I just stick to black shirts, dark coloured jeans, and black sneakers. I can see now the big difference between fixing something that makes you feel bad, and reshaping your whole body to the point where you look like a totally different person. I may have had the two confused. Respect to you and continue on the road to success


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah diet and exercise is great and works for a heap of people. But it doesnt work for everyone. There are areas of the body which some people just cant shift fat from. No matter how hard they train or how spot on there diet. You cant chose where you burn fat from your body. You just burn fat. 

Well done Shauna, it was the right decision for you congrats. No one apart from shauna and her doctor knows if this was only way. I believe it was. All that matters is that shauna is happy. The negativity has no place in this thread.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am not completely for plastic surgery unless there is an issue like this.
I have seen plastic surgery necessary to remove extra skin if somebody loses a lot of weight. Even for me, at my most lean, I still had a tiny pouch of fat and skin on my stomach and midsection. Liposuction would probably be the only way to go, but I am so borderline, it would not make any sense to do it.

As long as exercise is done, and no harmful long-term effects occur, then it is okay.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hope you're healing well and enjoying your new body.


----------



## timmytim7 (Feb 15, 2009)

is there some other type of liposuction that is non-invasive and can be done v quickly with local anaesthetic??? is it using ultra-sound or something that disolves the fat??? i can't remember what it is now. i would just like lipo on my stomach. any suggestions? 

tim x


----------



## SilverNova (Mar 19, 2010)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Thanks! Are you happy with the results you got??


I am. It really evened out my sides. I've never had kids or have been obese btw. I really wanted to have a flat stomach, get ride of that underwear indent on my sides and love handles. Clothes fit so much better. I worked out with a trainer before but no matter what that underwear indent would not go away. I thought while I'm under I might as well get it all sucked anyways. Fck it.



Some Russian Guy said:


> I want this liposuction thingy done to me too... does it hurt much ?


Depending on where you get it. The backs of my thighs burned every time I sat down on the toilet because I was so sore there. Then it felt like I did a million crunches from the ab lipo. Otherwise with the percosets they gave me I was fine. Like being beat up in a burlap sack.

I've also had my boobs done and that pain was waaay worse. Another story for another thread though.

I just want to say in regards to getting PS it's really a choice of that person and if it makes them happy then so be it. Someone getting it or not getting PS isn't going to change my life in any way. As long as they are happy. That's really what matters.

How are you healing Shauna?


----------



## bjjpurplebelt (Mar 20, 2010)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Please, go **** yourself in the ***! I plainly said I didn't want the opinions of dumbasses like you. I am NOT lazy. I exercise almost 2 hours every day, and I have a 16 month old that I run after when not exercising... so you, go get off your fat *** and do something instead of criticizing everyone else when you know nothing about them.


Id rather not and im the furthest thing from fat. I said how I feel about surgery in general. haha


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm kinda shocked because I remember from your pics that you didn't look close to needing a liposuction! But congrats!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

hickorysmoked said:


> Although you did not have to explain yourself, thank you for doing so. Everytime I hear liposuction or those types of plastic surgeries, and see that its a beautiful person that wants it, I just think to myself why they would want it and if there arent other things they can do besides that. You did raise a good point in that, you do what makes you feel good; positively of course. Although I personally would not do liposuction, I do know what you are talking about when you say you dont want to put on certain types of clothes and it makes you feel bad. I have had that feeling all too many times, so I just stick to black shirts, dark coloured jeans, and black sneakers. I can see now the big difference between fixing something that makes you feel bad, and reshaping your whole body to the point where you look like a totally different person. I may have had the two confused. Respect to you and continue on the road to success


Thanks!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> I'm kinda shocked because I remember from your pics that you didn't look close to needing a liposuction! But congrats!


Thank you! Liposuction isn't just for overweight people though.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

SilverNova said:


> I am. It really evened out my sides. I've never had kids or have been obese btw. I really wanted to have a flat stomach, get ride of that underwear indent on my sides and love handles. Clothes fit so much better. I worked out with a trainer before but no matter what that underwear indent would not go away. I thought while I'm under I might as well get it all sucked anyways. Fck it.
> 
> Depending on where you get it. The backs of my thighs burned every time I sat down on the toilet because I was so sore there. Then it felt like I did a million crunches from the ab lipo. Otherwise with the percosets they gave me I was fine. Like being beat up in a burlap sack.
> 
> ...


I'm healing well  Feeling a lot better than I had been. And I can see quite a difference already. I've had my boobs done too.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

timmytim7 said:


> is there some other type of liposuction that is non-invasive and can be done v quickly with local anaesthetic??? is it using ultra-sound or something that disolves the fat??? i can't remember what it is now. i would just like lipo on my stomach. any suggestions?
> 
> tim x


I think I have heard about a laser procedure...I'm not sure though. I'm sure you could google it and find out more information.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

kathy903 said:


> Hope you're healing well and enjoying your new body.


Thank you


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

matty said:


> Yeah diet and exercise is great and works for a heap of people. But it doesnt work for everyone. There are areas of the body which some people just cant shift fat from. No matter how hard they train or how spot on there diet. You cant chose where you burn fat from your body. You just burn fat.
> 
> Well done Shauna, it was the right decision for you congrats. No one apart from shauna and her doctor knows if this was only way. I believe it was. All that matters is that shauna is happy. The negativity has no place in this thread.


Thank you  I'm already happy with the results and it's only been 2 weeks. It's still an improvement, and I still have 2 and 1/2 more months to go till I see the full results.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Here are my results so far. My stomach is still swollen which is why it's sticking out - and I'm still bruised as you can obviously tell from my thigh in the last picture.


----------



## timmytim7 (Feb 15, 2009)

well done you look great


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Shauna, you look great.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^ I agree with this... the surgeon did great work... you look fab.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

You look fantastic!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

You look great Shauna.


----------



## Tiffx (Sep 28, 2009)

You look really gorgeous! I'm glad it's all working out for you.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Nintendo said:


> I don't know how you looked before the lipo, but you look nice right now.
> 
> I read somewhere that a lot of people who have liposuction gain the weight back, or gain a lot of it back.


Thanks... and I'm gonna make sure that doesn't happen. The only way I would gain the weight back is if I got pregnant again. I've always been good at keeping weight off--I'm a light eater and I exercise a lot... pregnancy is what messed up my body though, and then I couldn't get it back to the way it was before.
If I did get pregnant again I'd probably just have to get liposuction again.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

timmytim7 said:


> well done you look great


Thanks


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

pita said:


> Shauna, you look great.


thank you


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

SickPuppy said:


> You look incredible Shauna! I know the surgery and recovery was probably a difficult thing to go through, and getting the nerve up to do it was probably hard also. You look amazing. You look like your 18 years old.


Thanks  Getting the nerve to do it wasn't hard, but the recovery was pretty bad the first week


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

caflme said:


> ^ I agree with this... the surgeon did great work... you look fab.


Thank you


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Null said:


> You look fantastic!


thank you!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Neptunus said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you! 



Tiffx said:


> You look really gorgeous! I'm glad it's all working out for you.


Thanks! 



D11 said:


> You look great Shauna.


Thanks!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

You look amazing! All the best with your recovery! :boogie


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Tweedy said:


> You look amazing! All the best with your recovery! :boogie


thank you


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

You look very good!!!!!!!!! Love the skirt. Has the swelling gone down since? I wouldnt consider lipo for myself but im just curious how its worked out for u


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

thanks! yes the swelling is gone now  I need to do more updated pictures sometime.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

You look great, Shauna!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Tbh I always thought you looked good.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

The previous comments about lipo being for lazy people annoys me... Although I'll probably never get it done, I've considered getting it done on my thighs. My thighs rub against each other really bad, so this makes long walks difficult. 

You look great. Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

I think people are entitled to make their own decisions when it comes to physical self-improvement. Good for you that you decided to take this step and are happy with it.


----------



## hatepickingnames (May 14, 2010)

I want to make sure I understand correctly...anyone who doesn't think cosmetic surgery is a good thing can "**** off" right? Seems posting a thread and saying nobody but those who agree with me can speak is pretty childish. I can understand wanting support but the way you went about it seems a bit nasty toward people who don't share your views on the topic.


----------



## alie (Jun 9, 2010)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Tuesday morning I had it done. I'm still pretty sore but I can already see a slight difference in my body, I like it. I can already tell I look slimmer even though I'm swollen and bruised right now. My surgeon said he thought I would have good results. The thing with liposuction though is that it takes a few weeks to a few months to see full results.
> And please don't bother to reply if you're just going to put me down for it, or if you disagree with plastic surgery. I really don't wanna hear it. It's my body and my money so it was my choice to have the surgery and I don't see why anyone else would care. I done this for myself, to feel better about myself.
> But I thought I'd let the ones here know, that wanted to know how it went. :b


Great to know your recovering well from the procedure.  Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Glad it all went according to plan. I am a firm advocate for these kinds of procedures as I'd try them myself if I had the money (well maybe not lypo) but I know for a fact there are other things I'd do. There's another thing they do now where they can melt your fat away without the need for in depth surgery, here in Oz, it's called 'Fat Zap'. Yes, I've looked into it, as I hate my 'gorilla bum' as my gf terms it. It seems it might be a cheaper and safer option. Then there's other stuff I want done to remove bodily scars.

Enjoy your new look!


----------



## livefast3315 (Apr 22, 2010)

How painful was your liposuction? 
on a scale of 1 to 10?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

hatepickingnames said:


> I want to make sure I understand correctly...anyone who doesn't think cosmetic surgery is a good thing can "**** off" right? Seems posting a thread and saying nobody but those who agree with me can speak is pretty childish. I can understand wanting support but the way you went about it seems a bit nasty toward people who don't share your views on the topic.


oh shut up. you're being childish yourself.

but, thanks to all who had nice comments. as for how painful--right after i left the hospital i would have said about a 9.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

hatepickingnames said:


> I want to make sure I understand correctly...anyone who doesn't think cosmetic surgery is a good thing can "**** off" right? Seems posting a thread and saying nobody but those who agree with me can speak is pretty childish. I can understand wanting support but the way you went about it seems a bit nasty toward people who don't share your views on the topic.


If someone got something permanent done, like a tattoo, and told you about it you wouldn't say "Thats sooo ugly why did you do that" right?.. This is manners and common sense - people don't try to tear people down who have done something permanent to their own body. She can't take it back, so nobody should try to make her feel like she made a mistake. Either support it or ignore it!! This isn't a thread about debating if plastic surgery is good or not this is somebody's personal story, so yea she has the right to tell goofy people to F* off lol.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

kathy903 said:


> If someone got something permanent done, like a tattoo, and told you about it you wouldn't say "Thats sooo ugly why did you do that" right?.. This is manners and common sense - people don't try to tear people down who have done something permanent to their own body. She can't take it back, so nobody should try to make her feel like she made a mistake. Either support it or ignore it!! This isn't a thread about debating if plastic surgery is good or not this is somebody's personal story, so yea she has the right to tell goofy people to F* off lol.


Thanks- that's pretty much exactly how I feel about it  lol


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

timmytim7 said:


> is there some other type of liposuction that is non-invasive and can be done v quickly with local anaesthetic??? is it using ultra-sound or something that disolves the fat??? i can't remember what it is now. i would just like lipo on my stomach. any suggestions?
> 
> tim x


Tumescant liposuction is done while you're awake. From emedicine:

Liposuction is the most commonly performed cosmetic procedure in the United States. It is also referred to as liposculpture, lipoplasty, and suction-assisted lipectomy. The ideal candidate is physically fit and eats well-balanced meals but is unable to reduce a fatty deposit that is well localized and often seems to involve a genetic susceptibility.

In the past, the surgery required blood transfusions because blood loss in the aspirate was significant. Dr Jeffrey Klein, a dermatologic surgeon, is credited as the originator of the tumescent technique, which has allowed liposuction to be performed with the patient under local anesthesia while minimizing blood loss and the risks of general anesthesia. Since its inception, liposuction performed with the tumescent technique has had an excellent safety profile. http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/1835414-overview


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Thanks- that's pretty much exactly how I feel about it  lol


Sorry to get involved, not my business really, but I've seen over 10 posts just like that and you really don't need that crap hun


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

kathy903 said:


> Sorry to get involved, not my business really, but I've seen over 10 posts just like that and you really don't need that crap hun


No need to be sorry at all, thank you


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Just saw a story on the news about Cryolipolysis. Looks promising but it's not FDA approved yet. Might make lipo obsolete.


----------



## kirkbenoit (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes I went to a good surgeon, I had my arms, stomach and thighs done. I'm very excited to see the full results in a few months. I hope everything turns out the way I want.

Lipo


----------

